# Vai haluaisiko meistä joku käydä työpaikalla



## 盲人瞎馬

> *Vai haluaisiko meistä joku käydä työpaikalla,* jossa meitä nimiteltäisiin, tavaramme varastettaisiin ja meitä lyötäisiin ohi kulkiessamme?​



Does the bolded part sound right to you guys? 
For me, it sounds really out of place.


----------



## akana

To me, it would sound better if the word order was changed to read, "Vai haluaisiko joku meistä käydä..."

But that's just me.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

akana said:


> To me, it would sound better if the word order was changed to read, "Vai haluaisiko joku meistä käydä..."
> But that's just me.



Would "haluaisiko jonkun meistä käyvän työpaikalla" mean the same?
That sentence structure looks uncommon.


----------



## akana

Vitalore said:


> Would "haluaisiko jonkun meistä käyvän työpaikalla" mean the same?
> That sentence structure looks uncommon.



The meaning of the above construction isn't clear to me. I think you could say:
_Haluaisiko *hän* jonkun meistä käyvän työpaikalla...
_
Which would mean:
"Would he/she want one of us to go to a workplace..."

Whereas:
_Haluaisiko joku meistä käydä...
_
Would mean:
"Would one of us want to go to a workplace..."

Both are options, but they mean different things.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

akana said:


> The meaning of the above construction isn't clear to me. I think you could say:
> _Haluaisiko *hän* jonkun meistä käyvän työpaikalla...
> _
> Which would mean:
> "Would he/she want one of us to go to a workplace..."
> 
> Whereas:
> _Haluaisiko joku meistä käydä...
> _
> Would mean:
> "Would one of us want to go to a workplace..."
> 
> Both are options, but they mean different things.



Ah!! The word order fooled me. I can't believe I didn't see it that way at first.
Thanks.


----------



## Hakro

> *Vai haluaisiko meistä joku käydä työpaikalla,* jossa meitä nimiteltäisiin, tavaramme varastettaisiin ja meitä lyötäisiin ohi kulkiessamme?


Both of you are right, Vitalore and Akana: it sounds really out of place and the word order is not correct. 

In addition, obviously the writer has mixed two expressions, _käydä työssä _and _olla työpaikalla_. If you say _käydä työpaikalla_, it means rather "to go to a workplace for a short time" and then there probably wouldn't be such problems that the writer describes.


----------

